# amauera



## amauera (1 April 2005)

Gibt es Berichte über Betrügereien mit 0190er Nummern?

amauera


----------



## sascha (1 April 2005)

Nee, mit 0190-Nummern ist niemals Schindluder betrieben worden  :argl:


----------



## jupp11 (1 April 2005)

Google Suche: 0190 & Betrug 

=17200 Treffer , reicht das als Einstieg  zum Stöbern?  :unbekannt: 

j.

PS: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99565#99565


----------



## amauera (3 April 2005)

Gibt es 0190-er Nummern ohne Vermittlung die also dem jeweiligen Teilnehmer persönlich zugeordnet sind, ich meine nicht 0190-er Nummern zum Einwählen ins Internet (Dialer) sondern für die Sprachtelefonie.
danke


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2005)

Lies doch erstmal die Infoseiten hier. 0190er-Nummern sind längst nicht mehr für Dialer zugelassen, die laufen über 0900er-Nummern. 0190 ist für - eben - Sprachtelefonie.


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2005)

amauera schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es 0190-er Nummern ohne Vermittlung die also dem jeweiligen Teilnehmer persönlich zugeordnet sind, ich meine nicht 0190-er Nummern zum Einwählen ins Internet (Dialer) sondern für die Sprachtelefonie.


Was meinst Du mit Vermittlung? Generell wird jede 0190er Nummer über einen Reseller vertrieben, einen direkten Bezug durch eine Einelperson ist mEn nicht möglich. Wenn man aber den Rattenschwanz der Vermietung und Unter-, Untervermietung bis zum Ende, also bis zu dem jenigen verfolgt, der die Nummer mit Inhalten bereitstellt, dann gibt es immer jemanden, der persönlich dafür haftet. Blos, den herauszufinden, ist oft nicht einfach und wenn das Ende eine Briefkastenfirma im Nirgendwo ist, sind Recherchen über den Geldfluss der Anbietervergütung zumeist allenfalls noch Behörden vorbehalten.


----------



## Counselor (3 April 2005)

amauera schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es 0190-er Nummern ohne Vermittlung die also dem jeweiligen Teilnehmer persönlich zugeordnet sind (...) für die Sprachtelefonie.


Ja. Und zwar seit allermindestens 10 Jahren.


----------



## Teleton (3 April 2005)

Hat das was mit der Sache zu tun ?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99048#99048


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> amauera schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es handelt sich um folgende Nummer: 0190/8044551205


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2005)

0190-er Nummer schrieb:
			
		

> es handelt sich um folgende Nummer: 0190/8044551205


Soll das heißen, wir hier im Forum sollen für Dich die Nummer checken - aber gern doch, zumindest ein Stückchen:

1. die Nummer ist bei der RegTP auf die Deutsche Telekom AG registriert;
2. die DTAG gibt unter der kostenlosen Nummer 08003301900 den Reseller bekannt;
3. das ist die Goodlines AG in Heppenheim (Großhändler für PRN)
4. musst Du einen Brief dorthin schreiben und fragen, an wen die Nummer vermietet worden ist;
5. nimmst Du die Antwort aus Hessen und schreibst an den nächsten die selbe Frage - genauso bei (wahrscheinlich) 6. 

7.  (in Ironie) erst wenn Du keine Antwort mehr bekommst, weißt Du wem die Nummer tatsächlich gehört.
Das Problem bei der Bestimmung des Anbieters ist die Splittung der eigentlichen Nummer 0190-804455-1205 und dass Privatpersonen (ohne erklärtem, berechtigtem Interesse - z. B. als Rechungsempfänger in Widerspruch) eigentlich keinen Auskunftsanspruch geltend machen können.


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

Bezahl doch einfach und gut ist.... :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bezahl doch einfach und gut ist.... :evil:



warum?  kriegst du Prozente?


----------



## KatzenHai (5 April 2005)

In Ergänzung zu Reducals 1.-7. usw-Vorgehen:

Zahl einfach nicht - irgendwer nimmt dich dann schon in Anspruch. den kannst du dann ja beweisen lassen, dass es seine Forderung ist.
Hierdurch sparst du dir den Weg der Selbstermittlung - wenn die Forderung allerdings berechtigt ist, wird's deutlich teurer.

Die Entscheidung liegt bei dir (falls Minderjährig: Erziehungsberechtigte fragen!)


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Hat das was mit der Sache zu tun ?
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99048#99048


... das nehme ich auch an, a.M.Auer postet dort für ihren/seinen Bekannten und das hier ein neuer Thread eröffnet wurde, war evtl. keine Absicht.

_ So siehts aus und deswegen hier geschlossen, um ein verzetteln zu vermeiden. Weiter siehe Link...*BT/MOD*_


----------

